# Winchester model 12 vs. win. model 25



## tom turkey 2x2

Can someone explain to me what the difference is in a mod 12 and and a model 25. I have always thought that the mod. 25 was just a economy model 12. Recently some of the reading I have done has lead me to realize that I was wrong ( imagine that). I am just curious, my Uncle bought one when I was very  Young, and sold it to my brother  just a year or to later, I have always liked  the gun although I have never shot it. i am thinking I would like to find one in good shape and buy it for sentimental  reasons, but would like to learn more about the mod25 first.. Did Winchester make the 25 just in 12 ga? or was thier a 16 ga. also?


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

I know  someone on here can answer this question?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

What have you read that makes you think you were wrong? ........ Appears you were "Right On"



Model 12
This model was designed by T.C. Johnson and was the first
slide-action hammerless shotgun built by Winchester. The
Model 12 has enjoyed great success in its 51-year history, and
over 1,900,000 were sold. This was a high quality, well-made
shotgun that is still in use in the hunting and shooting fields
across the country. All Model 12s were of the takedown variety.
The Model 12 was dropped from regular product line in
1963, but a special model was produced in the Custom Shop
until 1979. In 1972 Winchester resurrected the Model 12 in its
regular production line in 12 gauge only and ventilated rib. This
reintroduced Model 12 was dropped in 1980. The prices listed
are for guns made prior to 1964 or for guns with serial numbers
below 1968307. This shotgun was offered in several different
styles:
1. Standard Grade, 12, 16, 20, and 28 gauge, with plain,
solid rib, or vent rib round barrels of standard lengths
(26", 28", 30", 32"), plain walnut pistol-grip stock with
grooved slide handle. Built from 1912 to 1963.
2. Featherweight, same as above with lightweight alloy trigger
guard. Built between 1959 and 1962.
3. Riot Gun, in 12 gauge only with 20" round choked cylinder,
stock same as Standard Grade. Built between 1918
and 1963.
4. Trench Gun, chambered for 12 gauge only with 20"
round barrel with ventilated hand guard over barrel, fitted
with bayonet lug. All metal surfaces are “Parkerized,” and
these shotguns should be U.S. marked as a military firearm.
Introduced in 1918 and built for U.S. Armed Forces
on special order.
5. Skeet Grade, chambered for 12, 16, 20, and 28 gauge
with 26" round barrel with solid or ventilated rib, select walnut 
checkered pistol stock and special checkered extension
slide handle (longer than standard). Built from
1933 to 1963.
6. Trap Grade, chambered for 12 gauge only with 30" round
barrel with solid rib or ventilated rib, select walnut pistol
or straight-grip stock, checkered extension slide handle.
Built from 1914 to 1963.
7. Heavy Duck Gun, chambered in 12 gauge only with 30"
or 32" round barrel with plain, solid, or ventilated rib, plain
walnut pistol-grip stock fitted with Winchester solid red
rubber recoil pad, plain grooved slide handle. Built from
1935 to 1963.
8. Pigeon Grade, chambered for 12, 16, 20, and 28 gauges
with standard barrel lengths and choice of ribs. This was
a special order shotgun and will be seen in many different
variations, most of these guns were factory engraved.
Built 1914 to 1963.
The Model 12 shotgun will be seen in many different combinations
of gauges, barrel lengths, ribs, and stocks, all of which
determine value. The more rare a particular combination, the
higher the price. The buyer is urged to be extremely cautious
before purchasing the more rare combinations, such as a 28
gauge. The best advice is to seek assistance from an expert
and get as many opinions as possible. The prices listed are for
guns in standard configurations.
NOTE: For 16 gauge deduct 10 percent. For 20 gauge add
20 percent. For 28 gauge add 600 percent. For guns with
solid rib add 20 percent. For guns with Winchester Special
ventilated rib add 30 percent. For guns with milled rib add 40
percent. Add 20 percent for 32" barrels on any Model 12
model. Add 30 percent premium for original box and papers.

Model 25
This model is similar in appearance to the Model 12 but does
not have the takedown feature. All guns were solid frame. The
Model 25 was furnished in 12 gauge with 26" or 28" plain round
barrel, plain walnut pistol-grip stock with grooved slide handle.
This was an attempt by Winchester to introduce a less expensive
version of the Model 12. Introduced in 1949 it was
dropped from the product line in 1954 having sold about
88,000 guns.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

*question?*

Take down feature, what does that mean?  Can not take the barrel off/ can not take what down?


----------



## CBH

*I have a poor memory, but open the action*

There is a pin on the end of the mag tube, push it in and twist it then pull the tube forward to clear the receiver and twist the barrel/mag tube , around about 90 degrees and lift the assembly away from the receiver.  You also have to squeeze the rod from the pump handle to the bolt or something.  I had a Win. #97 about fifteen years ago, it was about the same to take it apart.

I know where a #12 is that needs work, but is reasonably priced if you are dying to own one.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

I remember seeing the pin on a mod. 12.  I am not really interested in the mod 12 , but  I am interested in a mod 25


----------

